
Ask HN: What are you really trying to achieve? - alltakendamned
HN, I&#x27;m curious, what are you really trying to achieve in your side projects or startup?<p>Do you have lofty goals of improving the world, want to become rich, want to call your own shots, improve your own skills, work on interesting problems you can&#x27;t find anywhere else, or something else entirely?
======
mindcrime
Pretty much all of the above, actually. It would be hard to quantify the exact
proportion of elements though. But if I had to single out one, I'd say it's
the "wanting to call your own shots" bit. That and "being rich", but not so
much from a materialistic aspect, but more from the point-of-view of wanting
to have the freedom of not being under anyone's thumb all the time. I want to
get to the "FU money" point where I don't have to be anyone's subject.

